# OT: Kaman Is The NBA's Most Handsomest Man:



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> The vote is in and the NBA has a new face as the most handsome man. Chris Kaman, in his third year in the League, has come from nowhere to defeat the Clippers’ summer acquisition, a Mr. Sam Cassell.





> “I am at a loss for words, to take home the NBA’s most coveted award; well I did not expect this. To be in the same category as such Adonis’s like Dikembe Mutombo, Tim Duncan, Bill Walton, AC Green and my teammate Sam Cassell, of course, it is just such an honor.”





> So what is next for the striking 7’0” center?
> 
> “Well, it’s Friday, I’m probably grab a sixer of Pabst and rent Good Will Hunting.”


Wow, surprised he's not going to DisneyWorld :banana: Congrats Kaman :cheers: 

Link


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

pretty funny, but not as funny as their previous article where the knicks trade their entire roster for detroit's starting five...

yeah, the first time i saw kaman was around the beginning of his rookie year. My friend (also a Clippers fan) made a crack, something to the extent: "It's nice to see people with Down syndrome competing on a professional level."

But after watching him play a few times, it became clear that Kaman's appearence disguised his skills, and Kaman has some pretty good skills. Hope Clips can keep the Kaveman around.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trail Blazer big man Ha Seung Jin is without a doubt the ugliest dude in the league. His sister plays for the LA Sparks, and she's no Heidi Klum.



















his sister:
http://times.hankooki.com/lpage/sports/200602/kt2006020217160011650.htm


----------

